# post-mono headache



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

My 20 year old son had mono at college last February, not properly diagnosed until we did bloodwork in May. Since then his headaches have continued, and gotten worse. Now he has them 24/7. Most of the time he can function, but often when he comes home from classes (he is only taking two now, because of this), his headaches are severe. He will lay down in severe pain and be unable to function, sometimes for hours. He also has no appetite. Previously I could hardly keep him fed!

Pain meds do not help. He has been to the doctor several times, and has tried a few different prescription meds, none of which helped. He has had an MRI, which did not show any issues there.

Has anyone had this problem following mono, or do you know of anyone who has? Do you have any suggestions for relief? 

It is going on a year now since his infection with mono!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Is it possible the headaches are STRESS related instead of Post-Mono? Have you also considered an ALLERGY? (environment, food?)


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

We've considered just about everything. We just can't put a finger on something.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't think I've ever quite been the same since having mono 10 years ago.

I had wicked awful tonsilitis at the same time -- the worst my doctor had seen at the time. Tonsilitis tends to go hand-in-hand with mono, and I had probably half a dozen strep tests before they drew blood.


I was on steroids to take care of my swollen throat - I hadn't eaten solid food in a week.



I can't remember if I had a perpetual headache. Is your son drinking lots of water and taking a multivitamin?

The headaches are worrying, but you did say that he's had an MRI. Perhaps get a second look from a different doctor?



I know how much mono stinks. You guys have my sympathy.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Are they Migraine-ish... http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/migraine-headache/DS00120/DSECTION=symptoms
Are they Cluster-ish... http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/cluster-headache/DS00487/DSECTION=symptoms

Allergic reactions can take many forms besides sinus activity, rashes, swelling, intestinal/gastro disturbances. Molds for instance can cause severe headaches.

My son has suffered through severe headaches since he was 5 yrs. old (now 24), we've tried several things... more like MANY things over the years. And now he's dealing with PSD (prolonged stress disorder from time in Marine Corps) along with the headaches.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Something to consider...if he's willing of course.

My son utilizes the healing properties of Lavender. He says it helps him to 'relax' into the headache. We have a spritz bottle with water and a few drops of Lavender Essential oil and he spritzes his bed, curtains and pillow. He also rubs a combo of the EO and Olive oil on his temples, neck and shoulders. I've offered to make him a small pillow with lavender flowers but he says that it would make too much noise (his headaches leave him noise sensitive).
I read your thread in the Countryside Family section, the recommended journal IS a GREAT idea.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I have also suggested to him that he keep a journal on it, and we talk about what he is doing, and where he is, when the headaches become worse. Right now he is not even wanting to see the doctor again, since obviously the doctor has no idea, and just prescribes different pain meds. We are talking about and working on trying to improve his overall health, with the hope that some relief will follow.
I'm not sure if he'd go for the lavender, since his sinuses have always been very sensitive to different smells. But thanks for the word. I'm glad that it is helpful for your son.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I awoke this morning thinking...MOTHERWORT Tea...Many times it's refered to as a 'Mother's little helper', what's interesting is that it also helps the men in Mother's life. It safely relaxes and calms the nerves, relieves anxiety and lifts depression, and helps one sleep.
Just a thought.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks. I'll write that on my list and see if I can find it. Do you have to get that at a health food store?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've seen it in Tincture form at our local Health food store, I don't recall if they had it in the Herb section.
Most online herb places have it...Mountain Rose Herbs ships FAST http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/m.html
The Motherwort is $3.50 for 4 oz.

I just wish 'we' could help your son..I know this has to hard on you Mom. There isn't a Mom switch we can turn off when our kids become adults, we are forever stuck in that caregiver/healer/make it better Mom role.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

This is what I gave my daughter and her boyfriend (when HE came down with Mono) and it helped tremendously.

It also helped my daughter NOT contract the lengthy, pesky illness .... when I KNOW for a fact there was NO WAY she had NOT been exposed to it (with all the swapping-slobber going on between them.)

4000 mg each of coconut oil capsules AND L-Lysine a day ... like 2000 mgs twice a day.

Both are anti-viral and restorative, and excellent immune-system builders.

I highly recommend it for anything viral-related.


----------

